# Water heater in electric mode?



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anyone use their water heater in electric mode? Do you just turn on the switch on top of the water heater under the dinette and use the circuit breaker to kick it on and off? I have always used it in gas mode, even when hooked to electric.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We have always used our hot water heater on electric mode. NOTE: just be sure to turn off breaker when you break camp. If the tank drains down and you plug it in at a new camp site before the tank gets filled you will burn out the element. We have used the gas 2 times.


----------



## mbeatty (Aug 24, 2003)

Mine did not work on electric the first couple weeks we had it. I later found out there is a switch on the heater itself that was OFF. Had to access it under the dinette seat. Now it works fine from the breaker.

I found this out while modifying the excess space givent he heater.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

In the evening when we are all getting showers, I put it on both gas and electric, it makes for a faster recovery. Three ladies require lots of hot water and I'm always last.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I just noticed the switch on the heater itself is taped in the off position. I guess they didn't want people to burn up the element or something.

Am I the only one who thinks they could have made it a little easier to get the drain plug out? Tough spot!


----------



## ilfossil (Aug 24, 2003)

I put a plot switch in. There was a good spot to the left of the stove about waist high in my Outback 23. Now when I pull in I just flip the switch and the electric side of the heater is on. When the heater is on the red light, which is part of the switch, is on letting me know the heater is on. When I leave I just flip the switch off.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

NDJollyMon, you are not kidding about the drain plug. It took me forever to get it out when I winterized.

I have a switch under my monitor panel that allows me to switch from gas to electric. Must have been added on the 2004's.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I wish they had thought of that in 2003! I guess if I had any electrical expertise...I could add one!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We just returned from our coastal camping trip. We delayed it a day due to very high winds on New Year's day, 45 mph+ in the Sacramento valley and the north bay of San Francisco! January 2nd was much calmer. Anyway, the night before we were scheduled to leave I was checking out the various functions and realized I could not get the gas to work for the water heater. We have a switch under the monitor panel for either gas or electric or both. Tried the electric and it worked fine. Tried the gas, but even though after the red light came on next to the switch, nothing. I called the dealer on New Years eve (yes, there was someone there until 5pm!) and they said that was really all there is to it. We camped at a full hook up site so I was not too worried that we were using electric. I have not looked at it again since we returned. It will probably work now!









Herbicidal


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Due to one thing or another, I still have not made time to figure this out. Currently I have an appointment with the dealer for the 27th of March to have them check out why the gas side for the water heater is not working (possible faulty igniter switch?). When I was at the parts counter a few days back, one of the guys suggested taking compressed air and blowing out the area where the gas ignites for the water heater as sometimes a spider can build a web and block off the gas flow or something else can block it. I hope to try that this weekend and see what happens.

We are scheduled to head over to the Montery Bay area on April 4th for a 3 nighter! This will be the second trip out and this campground does not have an electric hook up. So I want the gas water heater working!

See ya!

Herbicidal


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey everyone...here is a picture of the 2004 water heater controls. You can use gas, electric, or both (when you need hot water FAST!) Nothing to switch or flip on the water heater.

Herb, how do you like your 26 RS? HatCity is another 26 RS owner.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

At least in theory I am a 26RS owner. The original deal we had fell through, as the dealer was not interested in lowering his price to something more agreeable. I have since found another dealer, and we have reached a fair price. He just doesn't have one on the lot yet. Keeps telling me "any day now". Oh well, with 4" of fresh snow on the ground, and another 3-5 expected tonight into tomorrow, I'm in no rush to go camping.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I sure wish mine had that option!


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Hey everyone...here is a picture of the 2004 water heater controls. You can use gas, electric, or both (when you need hot water FAST!) Nothing to switch or flip on the water heater.


I have a 2003 28rss, and it is equipped with the controls you've pictured.

Phil


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

My 2003 25FB-S has that control also.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I guess I got ripped off!!!!

Any other 2003 25 RS S owners have the water heater switch? (dual control)


----------



## WayOutback (Mar 18, 2004)

2003 26RS likewise equipped. using both when you need lots of hot H2O fast works well.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Randy! We love our 26RS! Just the right size for the 4 of us. I used the compressed air last night and blew out the "box" area where the gas ignites and heats the water heater and lo' and behold, it works! It's a beautiful thing!







Our 2004 26RS has the switches just like Randy's picture.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I too have the water heater and pump controls pictured on my 2004 RSS. I just took delivery and brought the unit home to de-winterize it. Unfortunately neither the pump nor hot-water heater switches appear to be hooked up. Oh well, looks like the first trip for this beginning camper will be back to the dealer.

Happy Trails


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

I had no idea you could both at the same time. I assume there is no harm caused by doing this?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

No harm that I could tell. I kept the gas off most of the time, in the AM I'd fire it up and my DW and I would take showers, the gas helped on the fast recovery time. After we were done I turned it off and stayed on electrical. We always had plenty of hot water even with the 5 of us camping and rinsing two dogs off each day.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey all,

Got a follow up question to this older thread. I turned on the water heater for the first time last night using electric only. The monitor has a switch to the left for electric, one to the right for gas and a red light in the middle. The red light light never came on but the unit seemed to heat up just fine.







Can anyone tell me what the purpose of the red light is and when/how it's supposed to function?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

On mine the red light is the lighted switch that turns on the water pump. The electric water heater seems to work great, better than the dealer said it would. I switch on the gas if I need a quick recovery.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The red light on the water heater is a failure light. To test it shut off the propane and try to light the water heater on gas ,it should light up indicating failure. Kirk


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

All,

Just to 2nd what Y-Guy mentioned, we've found that the "response time" for more hot water is significantly improved with both electric and propane running. So for general purpose (when we have power), we run on electric. Then I flip on the propane a few minutes before my kids, wife, and myself take showers. Helps out a lot.

Chet.


----------



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

We have a switch on the monitor Panel for our 2003 25RSS. If I remember correctly switching it on makes it use Gas. Electric has a switch in the dinette seat and the fuse on the fuse panel. I usually just leave the switch on and turn the breaker on and off. When we arrive on site and setup I usually run both and then turn the gas off once the tank is hot. The gas comes back on if the wife and son are taking back to back showers. So far in 2 years I always use the campground shower.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Last trip we took (with the 8 month old), we used the microwave a lot for bottles. So, to add insult to injury - we tripped the main breaker numerous times until I put the fridge AND water heater on gas only.
The red light came on the first time I put it in GAS only, from then on we were fine. Guess when you run the AIR full, Microwave full, (they had ALL the lights on), Fridge and Water heater it's a BIT more than 30amps - hahahha

I wasn't brave enuf to cut BOTH on for the water heater, good idea - with the baby and the girls, we had to wait a bit longer for showers - and as camping479 said, Im always last...


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

My 04 28 RSS also has the switch in the galley to select electric/LP or both. However, with the LP switch in the off position and the electric switch on the heater fires on LP. When reversed, the heater stills fires on LP. If I turn the LP off at the tank, and flip the Electric switch only, the red light comes on.

So, I am a guessin that there is a somthin wrong in the way the thing is wired. Since my electrical ability is zilch, I guess it will have to go back to the dealer to get it fixed. Any ideas for a simple fix that any idiot, me, can follow would be appreciated







.

thanks,

Tom


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

This one area they need to concentrate on more closely. Seems more people have electrical problems than any other. Have the dealer fix it if your handiness in this area is minimal.

Good luck!


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

We just turn the switch on the wall but we put a reminder on the wall first to fill tank with water first before turning on. Thanks for the idea of using both gas and water to heat up the tank between showers is a great idea I have the same problem with two ladies.


----------



## boblinfoto (Oct 3, 2003)

My dealer told us to use it either in gas or electric mode. NOT both at the same time. We turn our hot water heater on "electric" using the breaker switch on the electrical panel. The gas switch usually next to the water and holding tank readouts, (if using propane) is flipped on and this triggers the propane to ignite and heat the water heater with gas. DO NOT have your elctric on at the same time. This is bad for the HW heater.


----------

